# sad news



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

we lost a great member of our fish community yesterday. Sadly Bob Cross known as Mrbob on this site passed away.
One of the nicest people I've met through this group, he was always willing to take time to share his knowledge with anyone one that needed help with their tanks. 
RIP buddy you'll be missed


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> we lost a great member of our fish community yesterday. Sadly Bob Cross known as Mrbob on this site passed away.
> One of the nicest people I've met through this group, he was always willing to take time to share his knowledge with anyone one that needed help with their tanks.
> RIP buddy you'll be missed


Rip bob

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Bob. I never met you, but heard stories about you.

Best regards, 

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's very sad to hear. RIP


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Sucks that’s for sure


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really sorry to hear. I think I've dealt w him before. RIP Mr.Bob.


----------

